# WRT54GL or WRT54GS Linksys



## jack_train90 (Jan 15, 2008)

Well I am looking for a new router, my old one the linksys WRT54G is just not strong enough, I can't run my ps3 and this pc at the same time, they both connect wirelessly to the router and when I scan for the router I get low percentage readings of signal strength. 

My friend has a WRT54GS and his works ok but he does not have ps3 so I don't know about that. However I heard about this flashing the WRT54GL firmware to increase it's signal strength by a lot. I would just like to know, which router would serve me best and hopefully this will sort my download speeds too.

Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Take a look at DD-WRT, it's 3rd party software for your router that has the option to boost signal strength.

In addition...

Hawking Tech has a number of products that will help you increase your wireless range. The root page is Hawking Hi-Gain™ WiFi Range Extending Products.

Some of the more interesting products are this Hawking [HSB2] Hi-Gain WiFi Signal Booster, which can be used on either end of a wireless connection to boost the signal power.

Another way to increase your signal strength is by the use of hi-gain antennas. You can choose from omni-directional or directional models, here are a some examples.

Hawking [HAI7SIP] Hi-Gain 7dBi Omni-Directional Antenna

Hawking [HAI15SC] Hi-Gain 15dBi Corner Antenna

[HAO14SD] Outdoor Hi-Gain 14dBi Directional Antenna Kit


----------



## jack_train90 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks, however I just want my router alone to be able to handle the ps3 and the pc, in the future I will look at getting some boosters.

I looked at DD WRTs before, from this article here - (If I'm allowed to post stuff like this?) http://lifehacker.com/software/router/hack-attack-turn-your-60-router-into-a-600-router-178132.php

My friend came across it and asked me to check it out. I was excited, however it appeared that the WRT54G was one of the ones not compatible with the firmwares. 

This is why I was wanting to get the WRT54GL as it is being used here, however the GS can also be boosted, just trying to make my decision.

One more thing that confuses me: My router looks like the WRT54GL and the WRT54GS from this page http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wrt54g#WRT54G

However, my router does not look like what is supposed to be the WRT54G...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I don't have any compatible routers, so I only know what I read. If your router isn't DD-WRT compatible, that's not an option.


----------

